# tomar banho=ducharse?



## marsello

Oi!

Tenho uma pergunta: qual é a palavra mais comum no Brasil para se referir à palavra espanhola _ducha_? Sei que existem as opções ducha e também chuveiro.
E mais uma coisinha: a tradução do verbo espanhol _ducharse_ seria.....???

É que sempre encontrei a expressão "tomar banho": utiliza-se essa mesma frase seja para falar sobre os banhos, seja os chuveiros?

Até agora, parece-me que nunca encontrei, por exemplo, "tomar chuveiro"...


----------



## Vanda

Meus amigos estrangeiros, quando vêm ao Brasil, dizem que a expressão que os brasileiros mais dizem, além de "oi, como vai?" é "tomar banho". Como povo, dizemos mesmo "vou tomar banho" o dia inteiro - porque uma parte da população toma 2 banhos (de manhã e à noite). Pode ser que alguém diga "vou tomar uma ducha', mas, proporcionalmente, serão poucos. 
Agora vamos aos aparelhos. Chuveiro. Ducha, na maioria dos lugares.


----------



## ceballos

Sempre disse "tomar duche" e apenas quando quis realmente tomar banho utilizei esta forma


----------



## Vanda

Ah, e sobre 'tomar chuveiro' ou 'tomar banheiro', como meu amigo checo diz, só vai trazer um sorriso ou uma risadinha aos nossos lábios, como eu sempre faço, mas não o corrijo, pois acho tão charmosamente engraçado.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Eu utilizo a expressão "tomar uma ducha" quando tomo ducha mesmo, por exemplo na praia, aqueles chuveiros perto dos quiosques.
Ou então quando utilizo água gelada.
Não sei se sou eu que uso assim, mas quando alguém me diz que vai tomar uma ducha, eu entendo que vai ser um banho bem rápido ou então um banho gelado.


----------



## Mangato

A diferença e donde vocês se põem em remolho
banho ducha


----------



## marsello

Obrigadíssimo a todos! Puxa, todo esse falar sobre água gelada, praias, chuveiros e remolhos me deu vontade de tomar um BANHO! Ou talvez dois 




Vanda said:


> Ah, e sobre 'tomar chuveiro' ou 'tomar banheiro', como meu amigo checo diz, só vai trazer um sorriso ou uma risadinha aos nosso lábios, como eu sempre faço, mas não o corrijo, pois acho tão charmosamente engraçado.



Se é assim, então fico contente por te tirar uma risadinha, já que disse o mesmo no meu post anterior! 

Mais uma vez, obrigado!

Tchau!



Marsello


----------



## Carfer

ceballos said:


> Sempre disse "tomar duche" e apenas quando quis realmente tomar banho utilizei esta forma


 
Mas não serápor influência da sua língua nativa, ceballos? É que em Portugal nós dizemos indiferentemente 'tomar banho', quer em relação ao banho propriamente dito, quer ao duche. Quando dizemos 'tomar um duche', aí sim, referimo-nos especificamente a essa forma de nos lavarmos


----------



## Naticruz

Só mais uma pequena nota: *duche *é a palavra em Portugal; *ducha *é a palavra utilizada no Brasil.

Melhores cumprimentos


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Para mim, quando penso no assunto, entendo que banho é um termo genérico que pode ser tanto de banheira como ducha/chuveiro. Na prática, entretanto, aqui no Brasil, na maioria dos casos, quando alguém diz vou tomar um banho, penso logo que ele irá tomar um banho (lavar-se) de chuveiro, porque tomar banho de banheira não é muito comum por aqui. Quando alguém realmente vai tomar um banho de banheira, ele acaba especificando. Hoje estou tão cansado que vou tomar um banho de banheira. 

Também é meio chic quando se pode tomar um banho de Jaccuzzi (hidromassagem). Os banheiros mais modernos (e para aqueles que podem pagar) são construídos contemplando uma banheira de hidro (hidromassagem/Jaccuzzi).


----------



## andre luis

WAMORZINHO said:


> Eu utilizo a expressão "tomar uma ducha" quando tomo ducha mesmo, por exemplo na praia, aqueles chuveiros perto dos quiosques.
> Ou então quando utilizo água gelada.
> Não sei se sou eu que uso assim, mas quando alguém me diz que vai tomar uma ducha, eu entendo que vai ser um banho bem rápido ou então um banho gelado.


Eu entendo assim também.
Informalmente o pessoal também fala: "fulano foi se lavar".


----------



## WAMORZINHO

andre luis said:


> Informalmente o pessoal também fala: "fulano foi se lavar".


 Eu também já ouvi essa expressão!
Vá se lavar _"minino"_
 Esfrega bem para tirar o "_cascão_"

_minino=_ durante a fala e especialmente em uma bronca, utilizamos o minino somente ao falar, nunca ao escrever.[melhor deixar bem explicado se não o povo cai matando!
_cascão=_ utilizamos para dizer que uma pessoa está tão suja que formou até uma crosta!


----------



## Eli_del_mar

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Para mim, quando penso no assunto, entendo que banho é um termo genérico que pode ser tanto de banheira como ducha/chuveiro. Na prática, entretanto, aqui no Brasil, na maioria dos casos, quando alguém diz vou tomar um banho, penso logo que ele irá tomar um banho (lavar-se) de chuveiro, porque tomar banho de banheira não é muito comum por aqui. Quando alguém realmente vai tomar um banho de banheira, ele acaba especificando. Hoje estou tão cansado que vou tomar um banho de banheira.
> 
> Também é meio chic quando se pode tomar um banho de Jaccuzzi (hidromassagem). Os banheiros mais modernos (e para aqueles que podem pagar) são construídos contemplando uma banheira de hidro (hidromassagem/Jaccuzzi).


 

Estoy de acuerdo con Ricardo, en español cuando dices "Voy a tomar un baño" puede ser en el baño, en la playa, en la piscina, en cualquier parte.

Cuando dices voy a tomar una ducha, se refiere especificamente en un baño o en un lugar donde haya ducha (Ducha es el artefacto por donde sale agua, al girar una llave) 

Osea que puedes tomar una ducha, despues de un baño en la playa.

Por lo menos asi se dice en mi pais.

Saludos ¡


----------



## Dona Chicória

Pode-se dizer também "Vou tomar uma chuveirada".

Lembrando que no Brasil banhos de banheira são raros, por falta delas!

Ah, e mais uma curiosidade: para nós Paulistanos (moradores da cidade de São Paulo) os chuveiros , em 70% das moradias, são elétricos!
Os chuveiros à gás, nos anos 1960, foram sendo abandonados, de forma que ao nos hospedarmos em outras cidades nos detemos, frequentemente , perplexos (e nús) diante daquele aparelho desconhecido: o aquecedor à gás. Precisamos, muita vez, de ajuda!! Imagine-se a cena!!!


----------



## Mangato

.[[I said:
			
		

> cascão=[/i] utilizamos para dizer que uma pessoa está tão suja que formou até uma crosta!


 
Isso é o que nos dizemos "roña"

_Pon a ablandar la roña, y luego ráscate con estropajo_


----------



## deiseBH

e em espanhol,como eg gente?
estaba bañandome?
voy a bañarme?


----------



## andre luis

Deisbh veja o post 13.


----------



## Mangato

deiseBH said:


> e em espanhol,como eg gente?
> estaba bañandome?
> voy a bañarme?


 
En España decimos habitualmente _estaba duchándome _o _estaba bañándome _sin considerar muchas veces si estaba en la bañera o en el "chuveiro". Pero en algunos países centroamericanos que conozco dicen habitualmente _voy a tomar un baño._
También decimos _voy a darme una ducha_ o _voy a darme un baño_, aunque por esta última expresión puede entenderse que me voy a la playa un momento.

_Saludos_


----------



## deiseBH

ah sim!!!obrigado pela explicaçao mangato!!sempre esclarecendo minhas duvidas! 
gracias


----------

